# Buna!



## dulcetorino

Hello,
I've just started dating a man who is Rumanian and we speak in English because I have no idea of R*o*manian. But I've found this place and am so grateful, I've copied some of the frases I've seen posted because they're so romantic. I'm sure that I will often visit this site for help, I have visited wordreference in the past, but in the French, English and Spanish Forums.

So here's my first question: 
How do I say...
'I'm in love with a handsome Romanian man.'?

Thanks, gracias, merci and multumesc.


----------



## basquiat

Hola Dulcetorino,

Se dice, mas o menos : " Sînt îndrãgostitã de un (bãrbat) roman chipeş (arãtos)


En las parentesis son variantes "barbat" = hombre

Un saludo


----------



## dulcetorino

Muchas gracias basquiat, te lo agradezco,multumesc.


----------



## deegee_sister

Sunt indragostita de un roman frumos. = Estoy enamorada de un guapo rumano. 
Sunt indragostita de un roman chipes. = Estoy enamorada de un buen mozo rumano.


----------



## Woland

Sunt îndrăgostită de un român frumos . This would the most ''Romanian'' version,since it has Romanian fonts


----------



## Trisia

Woland said:


> Sunt îndrăgostită de un român frumos. This would the most ''Romanian'' version, since it has Romanian fonts



 True.

Congrats on becoming a Senior member, Woland, and for using Romanian fonts


----------

